# Tires/ Rims



## AK9 (18 Aug 2013)

Hi All,

New at cyclocross. Got my first bike 2 months ago and for the moment I was enjoying riding on single tracks/roads. The bike is fantastic and going downhill is just so much fun. Sometimes I wonder how the bike can take so much abuse.

Probably because I overdid it yesterday, I found the rear tire flat today. I was hoping you could help with the below.
The rims are Alexrims Aero 28. The width is 14mm and the type is 622x14 . However the tires/inner tube that the biking shop sold this are 700 x35 (schwalbe rocket ron). Surely this is not right? Surely a rim which has width 14 should not take tires that are 35 but only up to 28-30?

I had to actually push the tires/inner tube in the rims and it was not easy.

What do you recommend? Do i need to get smaller tires now? I was hoping that I could do the opposite and get wider ones and use the aero as a training setup and then buy lighter wheels/slimmer tyres to use for road setup.

Also do you have any recommendation for cheap bombproof rims that can take 35c/40c tyres?


----------



## User6179 (18 Aug 2013)

My CAADX has the same 622-14 rim with 35mm tyres , not had any problems so far but they do feel funny cornering on tarmac .


----------



## AK9 (18 Aug 2013)

So the Sheldon rules about inner rim relation to the tyre width can be broken?

I dont want to decrease the tyre width, since it will be probably make single tracks more painful...


----------



## AK9 (18 Aug 2013)

Does it make sense then to keep the inner tube at 700x35? Will this make sure that tyre fits better?


----------



## User6179 (18 Aug 2013)

AK9 said:


> So the Sheldon rules about inner rim relation to the tyre width can be broken?
> 
> I dont want to decrease the tyre width, since it will be probably make single tracks more painful...


 
Im sure mountain bikes have broken sheldons rules on rim to tyre ratio for years, I would say just watch your tyre pressure and keep them within recommended limits.


----------



## User6179 (18 Aug 2013)

AK9 said:


> Does it make sense then to keep the inner tube at 700x35? Will this make sure that tyre fits better?


 


AK9 said:


> Does it make sense then to keep the inner tube at 700x35? Will this make sure that tyre fits better?


 
Yes you need a tube that's suitable for 35 mm tyres but I would use one that had 35mm as upper limit which would be easier to fit on the narrow rims .


----------



## Howard (20 Aug 2013)

Everything is fine - you just punctured. Yes - you can run 35mm on 14mm rims with no problems. Use any inner tube that works. Try a skinnier one - say 23-28mm if it's tricky to get the < 35mm tube in.

Wider rims will give the tyre a better profile though.

You could try a modern 23mm rim, A23, TB14 etc.


----------

